

How we increased engagement by 932% - XERQ
https://matt.xerq.io/how-we-increased-engagement-by-932/

======
dozzie
"We focus on revolutionizing experience". Thus, "let's do what Google is doing
with their gallery". Am I the only one who sees contradiction here?

